

Unusual Business Card Designs - hiralove
http://oddstuffmagazine.com/90-most-unusual-business-card-designs-of-all-time.html?sms_ss=hackernews

======
swombat
I think there must be about a hundred websites listing the same "unusual
business card designs". Once you've seen one, you've seen them all.

~~~
hiralove
ya you right bro .. there are many lists around ...

------
Groxx
Overall a decent list. But any such list is incomplete without Adafruit's
spirograph card: [http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2009/05/25/adafruit-business-
ca...](http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2009/05/25/adafruit-business-cards-laser-
cut-spirograph-cards/)

~~~
hiralove
nice video .. its really inspiring to see that work in video

------
kgermino
One thing to keep in mind for people using creative business cards is who your
selling to. A creative business card may help get you in the door but
businessmen will likely want at least the option of one that fits with their
others in a rolodex.

~~~
hiralove
quite right .. its like a first impression, so it should be creative enough to
capture attention

------
dthakur
A spotted a few from this large collection:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/dailypoetics/sets/7205759410438...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/dailypoetics/sets/72057594104389710/)

~~~
hiralove
ya right dude .. many are from there.. but i choose .. that i liked from there
and other places .. check out other sources as well

------
pchristensen
Can't forget the business card catapult:
[http://www.instructables.com/id/Cardapult-the-Business-
Card-...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Cardapult-the-Business-Card-
Catapult/)

~~~
hiralove
really impressive .. like the creativity in this :)

------
nishantgauttam
good listing

nishant

